# elvis strain?



## rubbfuzz

Hey peoples just wanted some opinions..  A friend of mine came over the other day and said he got two seeds from his friend and called them elvis strain..  He says his buddy paid 400 for 10 seeds and i told him he was full of crap.. Who would buy seeds that cost so much and not be sure if they are male or female? Ive never seen prices that high for seeds.

so is elvis a strain?
and is he b/sing the price?

I say yes, but i wanna hear from you all too.


----------



## lowrydergrower775

mmmm i say he is **'ing you lol been around for a while and never heard of the elvis strain


----------



## octobong007

400 for 10 seeds??????  tell your buddy quit smoking the white stuff and keep it green.  sorry, but the tales just get bigger...glad you know what he's full of.


----------



## Kupunakane

Choke, choke, cough, cough,
  I don't think so, But if someone got that kind of coin for 10 beans, I could clearly hear them quote Elvis, "THANK YOU, THANK YOU VERY MUCH". LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## skunk

http://boards.cannabis.com/basic-growing/158307-marijuana-strain-list.html

you guys might wanna double check your strain guides before answering and yes there is a strain called elvis and i was fortunate enough to find some of these beans myself long before i had ever heard of it but mine were a gift from the breeder which ive still yet to git my nails dirty with them so i cannot justify whether there worth $400 for 10 beans but i can tell ya i have some myself.


----------



## massproducer

Yeah, elvis is suppose to be some retarded herb, I have never worked with it or even smoked it, but I have seen pics, and I know that Rez was working with it for a while, he had a few releases, like elvis kush, which looked amazing.

I am with ya tho skunk, I don't know if I could really fork over 400 for 10 beans, but i will say that I understand.  Like 97% of the strains on the market now are all genetically related in some way because of the rampant hybridization of the gene pool.  But every so often something get discovered or usually rediscovered, and usually the strains gentics are from a purer time, when breeding was still an art form, and as such the strain may have totally missed the recent hybridization of everything, which basically leads to everyone breeding hybrids that essentially have the same genetic imprint but are just being expressed differently.  A perfect example of this are thing like Sour OG, which is basically sour diesel x og kush, or the white everything's.

You would honestly be surprized the amounts of money i have seen some major well known breeders drop on rare genetics on seedbay.  Ridiculous


----------



## skunk

massproducer said:
			
		

> Yeah, elvis is suppose to be some retarded herb, I have never worked with it or even smoked it, but I have seen pics, and I know that Rez was working with it for a while, he had a few releases, like elvis kush, which looked amazing.
> 
> I am with ya tho skunk, I don't know if I could really fork over 400 for 10 beans, but i will say that I understand.  Like 97% of the strains on the market now are all genetically related in some way because of the rampant hybridization of the gene pool.  But every so often something get discovered or usually rediscovered, and usually the strains gentics are from a purer time, when breeding was still an art form, and as such the strain may have totally missed the recent hybridization of everything, which basically leads to everyone breeding hybrids that essentially have the same genetic imprint but are just being expressed differently.  A perfect example of this are thing like Sour OG, which is basically sour diesel x og kush, or the white everything's.
> 
> You would honestly be surprized the amounts of money i have seen some major well known breeders drop on rare genetics on seedbay.  Ridiculous



OH Yea ive seen where breeders will pay an arm and a leg for elite,or memorable strains although i wouldnt exspect the everyday potsmoker to pay that much but hey they maybe getting excited about some ** also. I know i was kinda quick on volunteering that i have the ELVIS even though i recieved it from a breeder it is still not ELVIS to me until i  grow and evaluate it to make sure i see same traits of the lineage in it like the skunk x citrinal and if not i will trash it unless its worth a few more years of investigation to find what it really is and then it will have to be some outstanding smoke like Trainswreck,Medman,Blueberry,Blowfish ect ect ect along dem lines before concidering on whether to keep in my garden. so i will let everyone know here in a few months whether it is or not so i will keep my teeth and toes crossed.


----------



## Hick

> Like 97% of the strains on the market now are all genetically related in some way because of the rampant hybridization of the gene pool.


:aok: ...


----------



## NorCalHal

massproducer said:
			
		

> A perfect example of this are thing like Sour OG, which is basically sour diesel x og kush, or the white everything's.


 

So correct. I too have seen what folks tought as "Sour OG" which tells me they are full of crap. There is no way you can cross OG with SD. No males exist for either strain. They are both pheno's of the Original ChemDawg.


----------



## skunk

Hey guys its been awhile since this thread and im temperarily outta a camera till my daughter comes home with it.

but anyways i have made no attempt yet to look at what REZ was workin with ,with his so called ELVIS like mine as well so i can only tell ya mine has giant Indica fan leaves drooping down covering the whole plant with 8 fingers to each and the structure is almost identical to the 50/50 pheno of the Herijuana with elongated internodes with the exception of 8 fingers to each fan rather than 7 and has much fatter fans and is rather nute sensitive.


----------



## kaylixsheal

Hey yall just wanted to add my two cents.  Years back I ran into some elvis on the ec.  Its a real rubbery short stocky plant that when trimmed correctly produces beer can sized colas(dry) that weigh about a half o per cola.  Its a polyester rubbery skunky menthol flavor, hence the name "Elvis"  It tastes like the smell of a polyester jacket in a very good way.  The smoke, smoothest I've ever had, once inhaled is cool and mentholated and unlike anything I've had.  From what I gather its a clone only plant but I have got some flower and in it a few self made beans.  Its really medicinal with immediate effects.  The person I heard since lost it but its definitely around let me know if you locate some please will do the same.  It was my fav **** for a while, and I would be more than happy paying that if it was the real deal, as I've seen one give a q.....


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter

*** did the damn gate break? they be gettin everyweres!!!! 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

I assumed it would taste of peanut butter, bacon and bananas.  :banana:   :guitar:


----------



## 7greeneyes

:rofl:

sorry nothin to add, my tincture's kickin in


----------



## Yama

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> I assumed it would taste of peanut butter, bacon and bananas.  :banana:   :guitar:



This, this had me laughing like an idiot.  My partner had to check on me.


----------



## ston-loc

Dont forget the fried chicken :rofl:


----------



## Plantrees

Elvis is a super hermaphrodite and is also some of the finest cannabis on planet earth.  I had the pleasure of working with it before and man oh man its a dream plant.  It forms beer can colas only, zero popcorn or even mid size 1\8 buds, it gives 1\2 oz buds all around.  Cures out to a very cooling mentholated skunk hashy extremely medicinal ultra smooth smoke.  The stuff reeks like crazy!  It stays squat, plus stocky as hell and trims up like a piece of , but its very tough to clone though.  Had it 10 years plus before seedisms version, a feminized (eee gats) seed, which is not even on the same level as the hermaphrodite geno.  Find it in MA if your lucky.  If you do, Keep it forever.


----------

